# Hands made from Great Stuff



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

I made this pair of hands using great stuff. I got the idea from Madmax. I used a $6 pair of plastic hands from Big Lots. Cut them in half, used a little baby oil and sprayed in the foam. I put some pieces of coat hanger in the fingers. They were painted with black, brown and white paint. The tombstone is also from Big Lots.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Those look great!!! Did you get the hands recently?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I LOVE the idea of having them around the tombstone!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Vikeman, those turned out great....I just bought a pair of those hands last night. You can't have to many of these type of hands, even if they are over sized.

I'll tell you what I'm going to use as the wire for these larger hands. It's the thicker type picture hanging wire...It's only around $3.00 for a 50 or 100 foot roll (depending on what thickness you get). It's a lot easier to cut and bend than coat hangers.

The best part about making the hands....you can get at least 6 sets of hands for 2/3 of the price of ONE SET from Big Lots.


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

Madmax, your right! I'm going to make some to use in my graveyard and put some holding onto doors, like they want to get out. I used some real cheap coat hangers that were made pretty thin. I got them here at work. I think I have some wire for hanging pictures, if I can find it. 

Hack, I bought them last week at big lots. They had several hangers full of them. They are oversized but I think they look fine.

I thought that tombstone looked good. Not bad for $14. Plus I don't have to make it. I'll probably glue some pieces of pvc on the back to stake it down.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Turned out great.
I saw those hands yesterday again at biglots and almost picked them up.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I think the hands are just right for the tombstone you're using. When I look at the picture...it makes me think a large skeleton is waiting behind it....and I know it's just hands but to the mind it's a whole skeleton


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Looks great......how flexible are the hands after the foam has set up?


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

Mudddog, they bend pretty easily. I don't know if they would bend up enough to make a fist. The foam might tear a little, but you shouldn't see it after it is painted. If you put some kind of wire in the fingers, make sure to extend the wire down into the hand. The first one I did, I stopped at the bottom of the finger. When I tried to bend them, they wanted to break right at the bottom of the finger.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Those look really great Vikeman and I love how you placed them behind the tombstone....great job


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

awsome, i know i'm goign to have to make these, was it hard getting the halves back together? like trimming them just right and stuff?


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

They lok great, I gothat same stone too but Big lots near me did not have any of the hands out last week,

Question Those are molded hands and the detail we see is GS? or is the detail the hand and the GS is on the underside so you can get two sets for the price of on set at Big lots 1.. sorry just wasn't clear to me.. if that is GS molded then trimmed downa dn painted out that is super cool


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow you made those using great stuff?!? I have used that stuff to make 2 spider pods (first time trying great stuff and o my what a mess I was) Can I ask a really stupid question or rather a few should I say. Is the top part the big lots hands and not the bottom? And you put the wire in one half before sealing the other half with the foam? Sorry about the stupid questions, call me slow. lol


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

hmmm I wonder if i cut apart a blucky hand, split the finger apart using the heat gun the follow the same technique how that would turn out...

Will let you know!


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

I cut the original set of hands in half using a dremel tool. Then I coated the top part of the hand with baby oil. I didn't use the bottom half at all. You just have to guess on how much foam to spray in. I sprayed in the foam and then carefully laid in the wires. I put in 1 long wire that you see coming out at the wrist. The lines you see are the lines from the hand. The bottom doesn't look as good, but your not going to see that anyway.I did learn that you can't go back and add some after it starts to dry. It dries as two layers, not one. Then I just trimmed them up and bent them the way i wanted and painted. Used watered down black first. Make sure to get it in all the cracks. Then used some brown and finally a light dry brushing of white. Hope that helps.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

So this is a sand cast of the big lots hand?


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

Daveo, you can say that. Only I used the top part of the plastic hand to mold the foam, instead of sand. Just sprayed it in and let it dry.


----------



## FrightYard (Oct 15, 2003)

I used the same hands today on my grim repaer prop! these are great!!!!


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Vikeman said:


> I cut the original set of hands in half using a dremel tool. Then I coated the top part of the hand with baby oil. I didn't use the bottom half at all. You just have to guess on how much foam to spray in. I sprayed in the foam and then carefully laid in the wires. I put in 1 long wire that you see coming out at the wrist. The lines you see are the lines from the hand. The bottom doesn't look as good, but your not going to see that anyway.I did learn that you can't go back and add some after it starts to dry. It dries as two layers, not one. Then I just trimmed them up and bent them the way i wanted and painted. Used watered down black first. Make sure to get it in all the cracks. Then used some brown and finally a light dry brushing of white. Hope that helps.


That is a great technique Vikeman. The paint job looks fantastic. You're right, no one will ever see the back so it's perfect for your application.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm going to big lots at lunch today...love those hands! I didn't have much luck with sand casting because it all stuck to the prop and the look sorta bugged me...I'm going to give this a try!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Those are so much cooler than the store bought ones. Amazing job.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Vikeman - What is the purpose of spraying baby oil into the hands before using the Great Stuff?


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

I think the baby oil is the release agent, because "Great Stuff" sticks to everything!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Those turned out great, love the idea.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, a thread with MadMax in it. Those were the days.


----------



## NecroBones (Oct 1, 2005)

Dr.Kreepy said:


> I think the baby oil is the release agent, because "Great Stuff" sticks to everything!


Yes, yes it does. And the more you don't want it to stick to something, the more it will!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

those look awesome, i'm gonna have to try it


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

do you have a pic of the hands you used as the mold?


----------

